# Colorado JM Test



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

Larry Bobo class and materials


----------



## sparky1426 (Jun 19, 2013)

While not Colorado specifically, you could certainly do worse than Mike Holt Enterprises - The Leader in Electrical Training. I found it very useful when prepping for my test. Good info and they offer sample tests, it's a good resource


----------

